
Let’s Enhance  How we found rogerkver’s $1000 wallet obfuscated private key - lukashed
https://medium.com/@SassanoM/lets-enhance-how-we-found-rogerkver-s-1000-wallet-obfuscated-private-key-8514e74a5433
======
mrguyorama
My first encounter with a lot of the concepts of how robust QR codes are and
how they work internally was Hackaday embedding logos in them[1]. Needless to
say, QR codes are amazing and incredibly powerful

[1]:[https://hackaday.com/2011/08/11/how-to-put-your-logo-in-a-
qr...](https://hackaday.com/2011/08/11/how-to-put-your-logo-in-a-qr-code/)

~~~
hdhzy
QArt is also worth mentioning:
[https://research.swtch.com/qart](https://research.swtch.com/qart)

